# Nora is next



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nora is my queen Lamancha. Amazing milker! She's due the 29th and I pray I'm here when she kids! My daughter is getting married April 2nd snd we have alot to get done! But Nora is no stranger to kidding and has never needed help. 🤞
These will he 1/2 nigie (mini Lamancha) 
Seen here (tan) with her daughter Niya...


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Nora is my queen Lamancha. Amazing milker! She's due the 29th and I pray I'm here when she kids! My daughter is getting married April 2nd snd we have alot to get done! But Nora is no stranger to kidding and has never needed help. 🤞
> These will he 1/2 nigie (mini Lamancha)
> Seen here (tan) with her daughter Niya...


Awwwww congrats to your daughter! Nora sounds like an awesome goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 👍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww what a beautiful queen she is. What freshening will this be for her? And which of your bucks is she bred to? 

Congratulations to your daughter on getting married! 🥳


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good luck with Nora. And congratulations to your daughter


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is her 4th freshening. We held her in milk since Niya..who is 2 years old. She is bred to Kimchi. 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Nora is so pretty!  Happy kidding! 
And I’m so happy for your daughter.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Im so excited to more minis😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love me a doe with long lactations! I can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on your up and comeing daughters wedding. It will be fun to see what your Doe has. Lamachas are so pretty.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How exciting! I hope she goes in time for you to be there! She is so pretty. Congratulations on the wedding as well!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I can't wait to see Nora's kids!! Hope she has a smooth delivery to healthy babies! 💕

Congrats to your daughter!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a beautiful girl! I take it she’s the one in your profile picture? Looking forward to seeing her kids! And congratulations on your daughters wedding!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

What pretty girls. Nora has such a wise face and her eats are too cute. Perfect for kissing! Hope she has wonderful kids and a easy birth! Congratulations on the wedding! I hope it is just wonderful and special for you all.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is Nora today?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Congrats to your daughter and you!

Even if things are likely to go right, it is so wonderful to watch new kids get born into the world. Then again, real human life comes first. 😉 I am going on a long drive to get two Nubians April 2nd and also wonder if that's the day one of my girls will decide to kid without me. I couldn't bring myself to leave on April Fools because I know Bambi would love to set me up like that!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well looks like Nora is setting up. Nothing serious yet but she is Licking me, laying off to herself at times..yawning, udder full...hopfully she will kid by this evening.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So exciting!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yay!! I can't wait to see her babies!!! Ugh, I seen a Lamancha buckling earlier that ALMOST came home with me lol. I have a big soft spot for Lamanchas... Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh. I held a 2 day old solid black Lamacha kid. I wanted it soooo bad. It was such a beautiful kid. But I came back to my senses. I dont have dairy. Best I stay with meat goats!🥰 But they are adorable!💗💞


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes still just doing normal early labor stuff. But alot more stretching and her rear is puffy. We will stand watch off and on. Her 150 day due date is tomorrow


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How’s Nora? Hope all is well! I’m so excited to see her kids!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No joy lol. Maybe tomorrow. Udder still looks like can use a bit more filling in


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh Nora. Hurry up now


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh Nora, don’t hold to the doe code today! Just have your sweet babies before the storms hit tonight! im Sure you’ll get extra treats if you do😉
Happy kidding 😁


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Amen!! You all know she will wait for tonight storm lol. 
Shes just keeping to herself mostly..occasionally going out to eat hay. Sip water..then back to her spot.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well she is getting a bit more serious. No goo yet but lots of pawing amd talking and yawning. Udder is ready and ligs are gone


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope she kids while you have decent weather!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here we go.....


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Go Nora. N. O. R. A. Lets have babies today....


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Here we go.....


Watching for babies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So far a pretty buck..already nursing


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aaawwww


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Another healthy buck.. doesn't look goof for Kimchi..throwing all these bucks. He through 4 for 4 last season and so far 4 for 4 this season with 2 goats left to kid. But they are handsome boys!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That's a lot of boys! Is she done with two?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Second is a bit darker then his brother and has that half white band.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Another healthy buck.. doesn't look goof for Kimchi..throwing all these bucks. He through 4 for 4 last season and so far 4 for 4 this season with 2 goats left to kid. But they are handsome boys!


Aww! Congratulations! They’re adorable, even if they are boys!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Looovvveww the ears


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks to be done. Boys are pretty good size and nothing in the bounce test lol
That five boys this season so far not 4. Cassandra had triplets boys and now Nora had 2


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Go Nora. N. O. R. A. Lets have babies today....


Nice chant @Tanya!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> So far a pretty buck..already nursing


He’s adorable!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Such pretty boys!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ah thank you. Anything to help them along


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok. Nora and boys are all tucked in the kidding pen for bonding and nursing lessons. Now I need lunch lol 

Next up..Due Monday is Journey


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats on the handsome boys!! Is Journey also bred to Kimchi? If so, Kimchi better get his act together and give you some girls! 😂


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Congratulations they are so cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good job Nora not having them during the storms! Yay 🥰😁
Congratulations on those handsome little guys!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes everyone was bred to Kimchi. So he has two chances left to prove he's a keeper lol. He does have daughters at his previous home .so?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Yes everyone was bred to Kimchi. So he has two chances left to prove he's a keeper lol. He does have daughters at his previous home .so?


So....what did you do to him to make him not want to give you any girls? 😜🤣 I sure hope he gives you at least one girl out of your next two does!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have no idea lol maybe he feels he needs to leave more legacies lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So adorable ! Congratulations     ... that is a lot of bucklings! 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> I have no idea lol maybe he feels he needs to leave more legacies lol


 That’s a good way to put it!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> So....what did you do to him to make him not want to give you any girls? 😜🤣 I sure hope he gives you at least one girl out of your next two does!


i had a doe that i bought when she was 1, i bred her twice and she had triplet girls both times, then i bred her and sold her last fall. the lady who bought her was big on instagram so i was watching her page for babies. well she had twin boys 🤣 its prolly just cuz i mentioned the fact that she always had triplet girls in my post for selling her, she was like nope ima make u look like a liar. 🤣 



Nora's bucklings are adorable!! congrats!! are they purebred lamancha?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh and for those in on the placenta discussion, I don't want any one to have Placenta envy.. but Nora did have 2 😅🤣


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Congrats on the newborn kids! Can’t wait to see what Journey has! Ik she can’t change now what genders she has but let’s cross our fingers she’ll give u some doelings!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Congrats on the super cute boys!! I wonder if there's any truth in what they say about (in people) alkaline diets leading to conceiving boys and acidic diets leading to girls and whether you could carry that over to goats??


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Adorable! I love them! I'm so wanting to cuddle some little earless goats now and play and kiss their ears!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

happybleats said:


> I have no idea lol maybe he feels he needs to leave more legacies lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

They are absolutely stinkin cute!!!! How gorgeous!!!! Cathyyyyy, your making me want a baby Mancha again😭😭😭😭😭😭♥♥😆😆


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Congrats on the super cute boys!! I wonder if there's any truth in what they say about (in people) alkaline diets leading to conceiving boys and acidic diets leading to girls and whether you could carry that over to goats??


Okay so not to stray this topic away from Nora but this caught my eye. Does anyone else know if a goats diet can affect if they have does or bucks? So one thing I noticed on my Olive when (stalking) the lady who bought her was that she is deficienct of some minerals, her coat looks a little rough and she had balding around her eyes.... Could this maybe be the reason that she switched up her pattern of having three girls?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> They are absolutely stinkin cute!!!! How gorgeous!!!! Cathyyyyy, your making me want a baby Mancha again😭😭😭😭😭😭♥♥😆😆


I agree, I kinda want to raise manchas now 😂😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> I agree, I kinda want to raise manchas now 😂😂


I used to. I miss them😭. I want to ad a registered mini Mancha doe and an registered mini Saanen, too. But that will be after I have me a couple more Nigerian does and Mini Nubian does


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww so adorable, congrats.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so stinkin' cute! Congratulations to you and Nora!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Noras handsome boys


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awwe so cute  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh, how I just adore little elf-eared goats!! Too cute! 😍


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol...oops in the double pic of the brown one lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Lol...oops in the double pic of the brown one lol


You were just trying to show us that he's the cuter one, right? 😉😋🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Gorgeous boys!!! 🥰 🥰


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I really love the darker bucks look. Has a dusting of white throughout. But both are handsome 😍


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my gosh! They’re absolutely adorable!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I know you have lots of boys this year, but are you keeping either of these? Do you have other mini LaManchas?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Chanceosunshine said:


> I know you have lots of boys this year, but are you keeping either of these? Do you have other mini LaManchas?


We won't keep any babies this year. I have two more lamanchas bred with the same Nigie buck due soon...any does bit will also be sold. So all are up for grabs lol.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

happybleats said:


> We won't keep any babies this year. I have two more lamanchas bred with the same Nigie buck due soon...any does bit will also be sold. So all are up for grabs lol.


Another strong woman selling her all her kids!! I’d have a tough time parting with a Mini LaMancha!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I wanted to breed mini lamancha and take them through the generations but it takes alot of time, and money and life just says NO lol. So we do first generation which help other get started to second generation and so forth. For now any ways


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

That’s an awesome way to look at it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nora's boys are growing well. Heafty little guys!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful, healthy looking boys! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such handsome boys. I’m in love with Walter’s coloring.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Handsome boys you have there!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m in love with Walter’s coloring.


Me too...there's some dusting of white through out.. hes a looker.


----------

